# MY shrimp are ALWAYS hiding



## emboli

Hi guys

I have this problem where my CRS are always hiding inside the roots of plants or under my driftwood 
I am getting worried as they may not find food to eat.

I had some Grade Bs before them and they were so active always roaming the tank. These little Guys (Grade As) love to hide. They are a little younger though.
I have only introduced them to the tank 2 days ago


Is this normal for CRS?


----------



## GDP

mine hide a lot too. But they also come out at different times of the day.


----------



## jasonpatterson

Yes, especially if there are any other tank inhabitants.


----------



## flip9

If you have other swimming fish in the tank they tend to hide more.

Shrimp can survive eating driftwood. I have a feeder shrimp hiding in the exact same driftwood crack for like 3 months now.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

emboli said:


> I have only introduced them to the tank 2 days ago


Well, that's why. They can take a while to adjust to a new environment. And trust me, they're getting enough food. Just 'cause you can't see them doesn't mean they're not eating algae, especially at night. Good luck,

Kiran


----------



## chiefroastbeef

My cherry shrimp aren't afraid of my fish at all, they roam around the tank, and if I put some shrimp food in, they swarm out into the open and chow down.

I have CPDs, cardinals, ember tetras, I guess they are relatively shrimp safe.


----------



## trixella

What are the other tank mates? If there are fish that tend to eat shrimp in the tank it will make the shrimp hide more. They're probably hiding b/c it's only been 2 days in their new environment.


----------



## d3snoopy

I have RCS and amano in my tank along with fish.

The RCS have been there about a week, and have been in hiding since arriving. The amano have been in there a few months... they hid for the first couple weeks, and slowly became more and more bold. Now they cruise around the whole tank like they own it.

The exception is when I disturb things too much. I added some plants and ottos the other day, and suddenly they went back into hiding. I'm hoping that they go back to normal business by the end of the week.

I expect that one of these days the RCS will start venturing out of hiding. They hide under the base of a decoration where they're literally invisible unless you disturb things, which I don't like to do. Every once in a while I'll see one venture out, so I know at least one is still kicking under there.


----------



## GeToChKn

Usually takes a few days for them to settle in. I moved some of my crystals from my community tank to a dedicated breeding tank and they hid for a few days but this morning, every shrimp in the tank was out all over everything, doing their shrimp thing.

I moved the cherries from the breeder tank to the community tank and in 5 mins, they were all over everything, they don't care as much.


----------



## A.M. Aquatics

Mine did the same for the first couple weeks, and then became active. They do, every once in a while go back to that hiding phase for a couple days, but they'll become active again.


----------



## Jorge_Burrito

Another vote for give it more time. Some of my shrimp have taken up to a couple weeks, even in shrimp only tanks, before truly becoming their active selves. No need to worry about them getting enough food, they will find it if they are hungry (assuming you have a mature tank at least).


----------



## jasonpatterson

There is also the number of shrimp compared to the size of the tank to consider. If you have only a few shrimp in a relatively large tank you won't see them often. Once they start breeding there are usually enough out and about to see someone doing something pretty much always.


----------



## emboli

Thanks guys. Your information has been very helpful. 
My tank is not that mature yet. ( only 3 weeks) but all the water conditions are perfect. 
I've got 3 x SAE 2x plecos 2x Borneo suckers so it's a peaceful community and usually quiet apart from the SAEs getting up to mischief at times. 

I'll wait a few more weeks see what happens.


----------



## dhavoc

remove the sae's they are extremely active fish and scare most things smaller than them anyway. also, they are not strictly algae eaters and will eat pretty much anything, including small shrimp if they can fit in their mouth.


----------

